# Rechner kaputt - Fehlersuche!



## jupp (21. Oktober 2007)

hi,
also mein Rechner ist jetzt seit ~10 tagen hinüber und ich wieß momentan einfach nicht weiter.

ich beschreibe kurz meinen rechner und komme dann zum problem.

es handelt sich um einen sockel 939er amd 4800+ dualcore, asus a8n-sli mainboard, 2gb corsair value ram ddr400, 80gb seagate sata. die restlichen komponenten spiele eigentlich keine rolle.

also vor ca. einem monat hat der aktive northbridge lüfter der auf der standart variante des A8N-Sli verbaut ist seinen geist aufgegeben, da ich keinen wirklichen performance unterschied wahrnehmen konnte und das system auch immer stabil (nicht übertaktet) lief habe ich den lüfter nicht ausgetauscht und mein system vorerst so weiter betrieben,mit dem hintergedanken wenn ich mal zeit habe den kaputten aktiv lüfter gegen 'ne zahlman passiv lösung zu tauschen.

also vor 10 tagen fror der bildschirm während ich wow spielte ein.
es gab einen kurzen bluescreen und mir blieb nur noch der reset button.
beim neustart gab es dann die fehlermeldung das kein bootfähiges laufwerk angeschlossen sein.

ich schaute im bios nach und beide sata platten die ich angeschlossen hatte wurden nicht angezeigt. daraufhin habe ich meine beiden platten einfach mal an sata port 3+4 des mainboards angeschlossen und er hat sie auch wieder erkannt, gebootet und der vorgang wiederholte sich dann als ich eine anwendung startete. eingefroren, neugestartet, keine festplatte wird mehr erkannt. darauf habe ich mir dann gedacht, lässt du den rechner erstmal in ruhe bestellst dir ne neue northbridge kühlung und versuchst es dann weiter. also die 80gb windows platte leergeräumt, northbride kühlung angebracht, die windows platte vorher nochmal an 'nem anderen rechner getestet und sie hat wunderbar funktioniert. daraufhin die platte wieder an den üblichen sata 1 port am mainboard angeschlossen, er hat sie auch wieder erkannt, formatiert, XP installiert und dann nach 'nem reboot wegen treiberisntallation das alte problem:

kein bootfähiges laufwerk angeschlossen.

er zeigt mir die platte zwar noch im bios an und ich kann sie auch formatieren, aber nach 'ner gewissen laufdauer tritt wieder das selbe problem auf.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, denn ich würde schon gern wissen ob ich festplatte oder mainboard komplett austauschen muss. des weiteren weiß ich nicht ob die über einen längeren zeitraum ungekühlte northbride evtl. mainboard komponenten dauerhaft beschädigt hat.

gruß

jupp

/edit

der bluescreen den ich beim ersten einfrieren des bildschirms hatte zeigte irgend einen IRQ fehler an, die genaue bezeichnung habe leider nicht erkennen können.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Also spontan würd ich aufs Board tippen.

Die Kühler sind da nich zum spaß drauf, sonst würd Asus die weglassen wenn man sie nicht braucht  Möglich wäre ein Schaden durch fehlende Kühlung oder halt einfach "nö hab lang genug gearbeitet, nu will ich in rente". 

Alternativ könnte man auch den Ram durchtesten bzw durchtauschen.

@edit: Bluescreen Fehlermeldungen ohne genaue Beschreibung bringen meist nich viel. Am besten immer die genaue Fehlernummer aufschreiben.


----------



## MrMorse (21. Oktober 2007)

@jupp

Baue mal die MB-Batterie aus und messe mal die Spannung nach ( ca. 3Volt).
Dann baue eine/die funktionstüchtige Batterie wieder ein (damit ist das CMOS resettet, was in diesem Falle gut ist...).

Starte den PC einfach mal. Erkennt er jetzt alles?


----------



## eSpox (22. Oktober 2007)

Hatte ich auch schon. Es ist Das Board


----------



## Düsi 800 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Also ich denke auch, das es das Mainboard ist . Wahrscheinlich ist es den Hitzetod gestorben. Das einzige was du noch probieren kannst ist einen CMOS-Reset. Entweder Jumper umstecken oder Batterie ausbauen und Spannung messen. Unter 3V ist es nicht mehr akzeptabel.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es das Board ist. Der Northbridgelüfter sitzt nahe an der Grafikkarte und bekommt relativ viel Abluft ab. (Gerade bei 1Slot Karten).


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2008)

Jup, das dürfte das Board sein. Du könntest es mit einem SATA-Controller für PCI(e) versuchen, dann könntest du vielleicht das Board erstmal weiter verwenden. Für nen So939 lohnt es sich nicht ein neues Board zu kaufen


----------



## STSLeon (12. Januar 2008)

Aber Ausschlachten lohnt sich, für deinen 4800+ bekommst du bei Ebay noch eine ganze Menge Geld


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2008)

ja, das ist garantiert das Mainboard. Das ist ein BIOS Fehler, du solltest dein BIOS flashen, dann dürfte das Problem behoben.


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2008)

^^ Meinst das alleine hilft schon, auch wenn der Northbrigdechip einen Hau weg hat.


----------



## Friday (15. Januar 2008)

Nö.

Beim BIOS handelt es sich um ein Programm, das in einem nicht flüchtigen Speicher abgelegt ist. Wenn der BIOS-Speicher defekt sein sollte, hättest Du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gar keine Reaktion des Boards mehr.

Bei der genannten Geschichte ist es wahrscheinlich, daß die Northbridge einen weg hat. Sicher kann das hier keiner sagen - nur vermuten.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2008)

Ich tippe auch auf das Board. Da beim A8N-SLi der SATA Controller recht nahe am Chipsatz liegt kann dieser durch die von Chipsatz ausgehende Wärme einen abgekriegt haben. Probire es mal mit einer SATA-Controllerkarte. Ich würde auch mal CD-ROM abklemmen oder die Grafikkarte testweise tauschen.


----------

